# Get Hot on 2017



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Apl 19th, 2011 etree

Senate Bill 2017 (ND Game and Fish Budget)

Request Do Pass 2017 from ND Senate right now.

A sticking point holding up the NDGF budget approval is the $800,000 increase for public land purchases by NDGF. A few Senators are balking. This amount was part of the ND Senate deer depredation negotiations with the ND House. Sportsmen have committed their dollars to fix the depredation problem and the house went along with an $800,000 increase in the land purchase line item. The ND Senate should now honor it's agreements by passing this budget. The Senate and House negotiated this agreement in good faith. It is a win-win. ND ranks in bottom third nationally for public lands. All citizens can access these public lands equally, not just the sportsmen who will pay for them. This sportsman license money, not general fund tax dollars, that will be used, and it is a pittance at today's land prices.

House appropriations made several amendments, including increasing funding for land purchases by $700,000, restoring $300,000 for Graham's Island project, increasing private land habitat program by $850,000 and declared this an emergency, and reduced funding to wildlife services by $468,800.

SB 2017 - (Appropriations Committee at the request of the Governor) - Appropriates $64,537,742 for the Game and Fish Department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2011, and ending June 30, 2013. In addition, appropriates $200,000 out of the game and fish fund in the current biennium for providing funds to the agriculture commissioner for the payment of wildlife services. Passed senate 46-0. House appropriations made several amendments, including increasing funding for land purchases by $700,000, restoring $300,000 for Graham's Island project, increasing private land habitat program by $850,000 and declared this an emergency, and reduced funding to wildlife services by $468,800. Passed house 89-5 as amended.

To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447.

Dear Senator,
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

Be sure to include your name and address.

Senators by District:

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... trict.html


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The NDWF etree this morning:

Tell your Senator to support the House version of SB 2017, which is the ND Game & Fish budget. We want the Senate to concur with the House and pass the House version.

ND Wildlife Federation

PO Box 1091

Bismarck, ND 58502-1091

(701) 222-2557

(701) 223-4645(Fax)

[email protected]


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

And still in gridlock tonight.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> BISMARCK, ND - The Senate rejected the conference committee report on SB 2017, the Game and Fish Department budget, this evening, sending it back to conference committee for further work tomorrow.
> 
> Senators were particularly concerned over the inclusion of $200,000 in land acquisition funding that was included in the conference committee report, but had not been requested by the department or included in the Governor's executive budget recommendation.
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqb6YuL1 ... r_embedded


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> BISMARCK, ND - After the Senate refused to accept the conference committee changes to the game and fish department budget last night, members went back to work this morning and came up with a compromise accepted by both sides.
> 
> The Game & Fish Department budget is funded out of licenses and fees, and at times sportsmen have objected to using those funds to pay for the wildlife services provided by federal predator patrol and payments to the board of animal health.
> 
> ...


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey g/o,

I just realized you left the heading off the arcticle.

http://plainsdaily.com/entry/fishy_phan ... dget_bill/



> Thursday, April 28, 2011
> 
> Fishy Phantom Money Gone from Final Game and Fish Budget Bill
> 
> ...


Fishy Phantom Money????????????


----------

